# Problem: Infrared Filter & 6D



## xps (Aug 13, 2014)

I ordered a lot of new filters in the last weeks (thanksto all for the tipps for an good filfter-holder!). A 720nm infrared-filter has been ordered too.
My problem: When I use the filter on the 6D, the picture stays black. Tried it @ high and low iso, exposure time from 0,5 to 30"... but the picture stays black.

I read in an infrared form, that not each camera is able to deal with infrared filters. True? - Is the 6D not able to deal with the IR filter?


----------



## WilliamRuting (Aug 20, 2014)

I believe that most digital cameras have an IR filter in front of the sensor; when you use the filter you have it only passes the IR which is then blocked by the camera's built in filter. Result - nothing reaching the sensor. This is why you have to have the camera modified to do IR photography.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 22, 2014)

Some IR can get past the factory-installed IR filter, but you should expect exposure times in the 3 to 15 minute range.


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

I had read somewhere that 6D is way less sensitive to IR than T2i.

I could say I shot only 2 or 3 shots with my IR at the time I still have my T2i. 

The better shot was at bright sunlight at around 4PM and I got 4min. and a half exposure on ISO800 using kit lens


good thing: clouds will look cool as they move
bad thing: foliage wont look like that snow like crazy thing we are used to see on IR pics since they also move


----------

